# PerC vs Facebook



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

PerC less winging and depressing people on it


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

PerC. I personally dislike Facebook, with the bunch of people I don't know who are trying to get me to friend them. And PerC has more intelligent people. I see very little reason to sit around poking people all day just so they know that someone's paying attention to them, or to wander around the site "liking" every emo status I see (like everyone else does). It's not poetic, it's annoying.

Okay, if that could have been a more INTP-peevish post, I'm not sure how.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Facebook sucks. I don't use it.

I spent a little bit more time with an opened Google+ tab though - even though I think I use PerC a bit more. :tongue:


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

Facebook. That's where all my IRL friends are and it's an easy way of making plans with a large group of people.


----------



## Simplify (Oct 25, 2010)

PerC for the long haul. I only check in on Facebook occasionally. I'm looking for new reasons to delete it every day, but I just can't seem to get rid of my old reasons for doing so first. D;


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

V3n0M93 said:


> PerC. I don't use Facebook.


Same here

10 char


----------



## pepperpotts (Aug 2, 2011)

PerC=Facebook


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

davd said:


> PerC=Facebook


:shocked: NnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW!!! :shocked:
:crying:


----------



## pepperpotts (Aug 2, 2011)

perC sure is the best personality forum ever on the net!


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

Per C is just a lot more fun and I meet similar minded people. I also get to see things from a different perspective by views others types forums


----------



## gerardio (Dec 23, 2010)

It varies for me. When i grow tired of one i gravitate to the other.


----------



## Utensils (Nov 5, 2011)

I'd say it's pretty much equal... I have both windows open all the time =^_^=


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

I generally have both open but i do alot more on perc, i just occasionally post a witty status or use it to talk to some people who just refuse to use MSN for whatever reason.


----------



## Yokisano (Jan 5, 2012)

PersonalityCafe - Only signed up a few days ago and I've had a facebook for a couple of years now or something. Already love this site - but never really got into facebook...


----------



## lost in wonderland (Dec 22, 2011)

Personality Cafe, definitely. I don't really like Facebook. Thinking about deleting it, actually.


----------

